# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > سوال: ضریب نفوذ زبان های تابعی در ایران؟

## Ropser

سلام،
درست گفتم دیگه؟ "ضریب نفوذ" رو می گم.البته عنوان تاپیک می تونست بهتر از این باشه.
خوب طبق منابع موجود و گفته های مدیر بخش زبان F#‎ عمدتا" برای مواردی مثل تراکنش های مالی و مواردی مثل Text Mining سرمایه گذاری شده.

خوب چند تا سوال؛ بانک های فعلی(ملی،صادرات،ملت...) چطوری تا قبل از این با مسئله ی تراکنش های مالیشون کنار اومدند یا بهتر بگم حلش کردند؟

ایرانی که حوزه ی نرم افزاریش به جز مواردی معدود بر روی برنامه های حسابداری تمرکز کرده چطور می خواد یا می تونه به سمت کارهای محاسباتی بزرگ بره؟(یا به نوعی این زبان در ایران کاربردی بشه)

همونطور که بحثی مثل درایور نویسی در ایران بسیار ناملموس هست(و اغلبن منزوی) با این روند F#‎ و یا به طور عمیق تر عملیات های محاسباتی نیز همچنان ناملموس خواهند بود.


@مدیر بخش:
می شه یه تاپیکی مثل بخش سی در مورد بازارکار یا همچین چیزی توی این بخش داشته باشیم.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

در مورد استفاده از زبان های تابعی (و کلا فن آوری های استفاده شده) در ایران تا جایی که می دونم آماری در دست نیست. البته با نگاهی به آگهی های استخدام و کتاب های چاپ شده و سوال های پرسیده شده در فروم ها ... میشه به صورت حدودی و تخمینی به واقعیت پی برد.  من جایی رو در ایران نمی شناسم که از زبان های تابعی برای توسعۀ محصولاتش استفاده کرده باشه. خود من از F#‎ در شرکت فعلی و برای انجام "جستجو و پارس کردن داده های ورودی و تولید کد قابل کامپایل" استفاده کردم ولی باز هم نمیشه گفت محصول با اون انجام شده.
غالب موسسات مالی بزرگ دنیا هنوز از فن آوری های قدیمی تر مثل COBOL استفاده می کنن (در ایران می دونم که قسمت سرور و کلاینت های بعضی از بانک ها دات نت هست؛ مطمئنا مین فریمشون داره از چیز دیگری که نمی دونم چیه استفاده می کنه )
من نمی دونم حرکت به سمت "کار های محاسباتی بزرگ" چه ارتباطی با "ضریب نفوذ" زبان های تابعی داره؟
فرایند adopt کردن یک فن آوری و مهاجرت از کد بیس و سیستم های قدیمی تر ، تابع فاکتور های زیادیه و گراف پیچیده ای هست. افراد باسواد و باتجربه که نرم افزار رو درک کرده باشند ، مجذوب و مغلوب فریبایی و ظاهر فن آوری های جدید نمیشن؛ در واقع شاید قسمت "فنی" کم اهمیت ترین فاکتور در انتخاب و مهاجرت به سیستم های جدید باشه. من به شخصه نمی تونم برای کارهای "بزرگ" به فن آوری جوونی مثل دات نت فکر کنم؛ حالا بانک ها و موسسات بزرگ که با جون و مهم تر از اون پول مردم سر و کار دارن مطمئنا وضعیتشون حادتر هست. 




> همونطور که بحثی مثل درایور نویسی در ایران بسیار ناملموس هست(و اغلبن منزوی)


یعنی چی ناملموس ؟ تو فکر کردی که مثلا در آمریکا بحث درایور نویسی خیلی ملموس و اجتماعی هست (یا حتی همین بحث زبان های تابعی و استفادۀ گسترده از اون ها. یه نگاهی به تعداد کتاب ها ، فروم ها و افراد فعال در این زمینه بنداز)

----------


## Ropser

> من نمی دونم حرکت به سمت "کار های محاسباتی بزرگ" چه ارتباطی با "ضریب نفوذ" زبان های تابعی داره؟


من جوابمو گرفتم؛تو پست اول هم گفتم شاید منظورمو بد گفتم.



> یعنی چی ناملموس ؟ تو فکر کردی که مثلا در آمریکا بحث درایور نویسی خیلی  ملموس و اجتماعی هست (یا حتی همین بحث زبان های تابعی و استفادۀ گسترده از  اون ها. یه نگاهی به تعداد کتاب ها ، فروم ها و افراد فعال در این زمینه  بنداز)


خودتم خوب می دونی که  بحث درایور نویسی در جوامع صنعتی با توجه به تولیدات سخت افزاری در عمل خیلی فعال تر از جایی مثل ایرانه پس برای همین می تونیم کلمه ی ناملموس رو در این مورد به کار ببریم.




> من به شخصه نمی تونم برای کارهای "بزرگ" به فن آوری جوونی مثل دات نت فکر کنم


می تونی در این مورد یه مثال بزنی؛منظورت از بزرگ چیه و این که برای مثال چه چیزی رو در عوض فناوری مثل دات نت ترجیح می دی.

طبق گفته هات پس می تونم این طوری نتیجه بگیرم که بخش عمده ی مشتری های فن اوری های جدید مشتری های نسبتن خرد(نسبت به یک بانک با تراکنش های عظیم) هستند.پس شاید بشه گفت هنوز نیمی از مباحث و ایده های جدید هنوز بطور کامل مورد استفاده واقع نمی شند و صنعت بزرگ زیاد با سرعت تغییرات در فناوری های موجود کاری نداره و روند ثابت خودش هر چند کهنه رو در پیش داره.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> خودتم خوب می دونی که بحث درایور نویسی در جوامع صنعتی با توجه به تولیدات سخت افزاری در عمل خیلی فعال تر از جایی مثل ایرانه پس برای همین می تونیم کلمه ی ناملموس رو در این مورد به کار ببریم.


درایور که فقط درایور سخت افزاری نیست (درایور های سطح کرنل نرم افزاری هم داریم که مستقیما برای سخت افزار خاصی مثل یک دستگاه USB نوشته نشدن. مثلا آنتی ویروس ها یا فایروال ها یا ویرچوال سی دی درایور ها ... از این نوع درایور ها بهره می برن). ایرانی هایی هم که در این زمینه کار می کنن (و چند موردشون رو می شناسم) در فروم های خارجی و بعضا با اسامی ناشناس فعالیت می کنن. (همین گزینه در مورد دیگر شاخه های برنامه نویسی هم تا حدودی صادقه). در کل ، بحث های خیلی تخصصی و غیر کاربردی (منظورم غیر چیز هایی مثل دیتابیس و وب سایت و برنامه های حسابداری و انبار داری و ... است) مخاطبان خاص و کم تری دارن (مثلا چند تا شرکت می شناسی در کل دنیا که دارن مشاوره و آموزش در زمینۀ "برنامه نویسی کرنل درایور ویندوز" میدن ؟ یا چند تا فروم در این زمینه می شناسی؟ پس از مقایسۀ این آمار با مثلا فروم ها و وبلاگ ها و اشخاص فعال در مثلا دات نت ، می بینی که این "انزوا" جهانی و عادیه.



> می تونی در این مورد یه مثال بزنی؛منظورت از بزرگ چیه و این که برای مثال چه چیزی رو در عوض فناوری مثل دات نت ترجیح می دی.


تجربه نشون داده اگه پرفورمنس (و پایداری) جزو نیازمندی های اولیه ات باشه ، دات نت گزینۀ مناسبی نیست. (به عنوان یه مثال بسیار کوچک که اصلا قابل مقایسه با سیستم های بزرگ مد نظر من نیست ، ما در پروژه ای پس از سویچ کردن از C#‎/WForms به C++‎/Qt چنان افزایشی در پایداری و پرفورمنس "فقط رابط کاربری" شدیم که از اون به بعد برای UI از Qt استفاده می کنیم؛ سیستم هایی که باید حجم زیادی از تراکنش ها و کلاینت ها رو به صورت همزمان پردازش و هندل کنند که جای خود دارد. (برای این "بزرگی" عدد خاصی مثل میلیون تراکنش در ثانیه یا ... در نظر ندارم؛ ولی فکر می کنم متوجهی منظورم چیه). 
ببین مثلا فلان سیستم بانکی امریکا روی کوبول سواره، یا مثلا فلان سیستم مخابراتی که با سی پلاس پلاس پیاده سازی شده و داره کار می کنه و روزانه میلیون ها نفر به صورت غیر مستقیم باهاش سرو کار دارن نیاز به "دلایل" قانع کننده ای برای تغییرش هست؛ فقط صرف "تابعی بودن" و خفن بودن و چند تا ویژگی دهن پر کن داشتن نمی تونه دلیل موجهی برای استفاده از یک فن آوری باشه. )

----------


## Ropser

> فقط صرف "تابعی بودن" و خفن بودن و چند تا ویژگی دهن پر کن داشتن نمی تونه دلیل موجهی برای استفاده از یک فن آوری باشه.


ایا می تونم این طوری نتیجه بگیرم که نیمی از فناوری هایی که طرفش هجوم می بریم بیش تر در اثر تبلیغات(مثل زبان برنامه نویسی گوگل) و جو گیری هست تا نیاز؟ پس یعنی هنوزم برای یه برنامه نویس کوبول کار هست. خیلی جالبه.

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

آقای عسگری شما نمیتونید به سادگی کار بزرگی به نام دات نت رو فناوری جوون (به معنی خام و تست نشده ) بخونید و ارزشش رو پایین بیارید. میدونم دات نت هنوز خیلی کار داره تا نهایی شه اما دلیل نمیشه اون رو بی ارزش بدونیم.

----------


## mohammadsepehri

* 							با سلام -کتاب جدید آموزشی اف شارپ با امکانات خیلی زیاد از انتشارات دیباگران منتشر شده است . لینک خرید کتاب هم  اینه :
http://www.mftshop.com/productdetail...type=b&id=7608* *
پیشنهاد میکنم امتحان کنید . 						*

----------


## sahama

کلا شما به جز اسپم و تبلیغ چیز دیگری هم ارسال کرده اید؟



> * 							با سلام -کتاب جدید آموزشی اف شارپ با امکانات خیلی زیاد از انتشارات دیباگران منتشر شده است . لینک خرید کتاب هم  اینه :
> http://www.mftshop.com/productdetail...type=b&id=7608* *
> پیشنهاد میکنم امتحان کنید . 						*

----------

